# Ranitomeya ventrimaculata Tadpole ???



## Dendrodaved (May 4, 2010)

My R. ventrimaculata Started breeding about 4 weeks ago and the eggs have not developed until just last week when one egg developed and now I have one tad in about 1 3/4 cup of water with a piece of almond leaf and one tetra fish flake, well he doesn't move alot sometimes he's facing one way and sometimes he's facing the other, I know he's alive because when I try to touch him with a plastic spoon like for a water change he wiggles and swims away. but other than that he just sits there, not sure if he is even eating.
I would say he's been out of his egg maybe 5 or 6 days, Is this normal for the
Ranitomeya family?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

My vent tads don't do much. every once in a while i'll see them surface and gulp, but mostly they just lay at the bottom.


----------



## Dendrodaved (May 4, 2010)

Thanks, I was a little worried at first, I didn't want to lose my first tad.
thanks again


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Both of my tads did the same thing.. both thumbs (o. lamasi and variablis).. just lay around.. If I accidentally tapped the rack they would spin in circles (I had them in a mason jar) and then calm down. Then they would go up for food every once in a while. Your good. Congrats!


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Just give it some time. You will soon have so many tads that you won't even know what to do with em all! Congrats I know your first few tads are deffinately a learning process but you'll be pro in no time!!

Shaw


----------

